# A mystery to solve



## sumer (Jul 19, 2010)

Okay, so here's a mystery for you all to solve.
Staurogyne repens, a nice good looking plant that I got from Tom in January was doing great in my tank. I have it planted in 2 areas. 
Now suddenly a week ago, the area which is on the left side, started showing some problems. The leaves turned pale and then gray and then melted like paper napkin in water. The other area is doing just fine. 
Now some some leads to boost up the investigation-
1.- I have been dosing excel directly on this area's staurogyne due to spyro problem. Which I didnt do on the other area's stauro.
2.- Infected area gets more water flow than the non infected one.
3.- Light intensity is a bit low towards the infected area (but it is this way since I started the tank)
4.- Infected staurogynes also have some tenellus near them (did it secrete some poison ? )

The stems seem to be okay but the leaves are melting. And yeah, this melting started from one plant and then the second plant got infected and the third and then the next like a chain reaction. Suddenly what happened ?
Now if you're thinking it's just me who have got this problem, then see these threads-
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ts-discussions/70761-staurogyne-problems.html

http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=15940

http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=11659

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=181333

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=146707

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/staurogyne-repens-problems.25931/

http://www.irishfishkeepers.com/ind...lants/130321-staurogyne-repens-leaves-melting

They all had the same problem. Just one guy of them all could restore the plants by increasing CO2 levels. But in my case I already have enough CO2 to make my drop checker yellow.

Any leads would be appreciated. Hope it makes sense.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I have no idea but one theory I have run into lately suggest that just because the drop checker is yellow doesn’t mean the co2 is evenly distributed.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I killed half of mine too with excel. Wouldn't bother about all the other theories. Just wait and they bounce back and don't use excel directly on them. They are more sensitive than they seem.


----------

